# Weather payback



## Eamon Burke (Jul 30, 2012)

So now is the time we in Texas pay for gloating all Winter. Also why we have to revel in the somewhat mild winters.

It's triple digits all week, not a cloud in the gigantic sky, and my house is over 85 until well into the night. It actually continues heating up after the sun goes down for about 3 hours.

It's cool indoors at about 9 am, the room gets down to a brisk 78 for about 4 hours.

:fanning:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness... Thats crazy. Remember to drink tons of water so you don't over heat or dehydrate! D:


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 30, 2012)

We are probably 10 degrees cooler than you and still sweating it. We ended up putting a tinted covering over the screens in all the windows to keep the house temp down. So far so good. Also toying with some solar vents on the roof to pump out put the accumulation of heat in the attic.


----------



## obtuse (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm feeling lucky... mid 80s all year round.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 31, 2012)

The basement in my restaurant is 84 degrees. ***? 

I've been going to the beach frequently lately. Lake Michigan is very ocean-like (without the salt) when looking out from the beach. The thing is, it's always too cold to swim in. This year it's the warmest that I can remember. It's gorgeous. No ball shock when wading in. (No sharks is a good thing to)


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, but it's a dry heat!!!
I always hate it when people say that!


----------



## Miles (Aug 1, 2012)

I can't complain much about the summer thus far. It's actually rained quite a lot and the temperatures have been somewhat reasonable for this part of Texas. Last year, we received no rain and set records for the greatest number of 100F+ days. Despite our best efforts, we lost several trees and quite a few bushes, not to mention a large portion of our lawn. This year, it's a Texas summer, but at least it's not a horrible drought.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 7, 2012)

I just let my car idle for 30 minutes, while I sat in the parking lot, and it overheated. FML


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 7, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> ... Also toying with some solar vents on the roof to pump out put the accumulation of heat in the attic.



Our house had an attic fan that was broken when we bought the house. After a couple of summers of having the AC work harder than what seemed necessary, we installed a new attic fan. Huge difference in the house temperature. This has become a "Must Have" item for any house from now on. Well, certain roofs/attic combinations might not work, but if you have 3 feet or more clearance between the roof rafters and the ceiling framing an attic fan will be a big help.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 7, 2012)

Eamon, I definitely feel your pain up here in Little Rock. 30-ish consecutive days of 100+ temps (was 106 one day last week). At least we haven't broken last year's record temp: 114F! Heat index was 128F. The heat has kept me from cycling for a few weeks now as the weather is deadly for desk jockey's. And yeah, 85F in the living room at 8PM is familiar


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 7, 2012)

They say Wisconsin is going to be the new Arkansas.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 7, 2012)

Better stock up on shoes then! :rofl2:

I'm kidding, we all wear shoes...sometimes.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't even imagine, I'm grumbling about a not too humid 90ish situation out here. 

Stefan


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 7, 2012)

20 Celcius is about as high as it gets here and it's hardly been sunny all summer


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 7, 2012)

My AC has been running non-stop all summer.I went to mount a blade in a handle today in my basement but it was so cold that my T-88 epoxy would not set,I had to move into the kitchen to finish the job.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 8, 2012)

Typhoon just blew through. Cooled everything off nicely. For now.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 8, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Typhoon just blew through. Cooled everything off nicely. For now.



I hope that typhoon heads up over to Seoul. Been baking here. Half my plants have dried up and died. On the plus side, lots of girls around in their summer dresses and shorts.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 8, 2012)

lol we could use a typhoon. Just found out this morning that all our trees are going into dormancy and dropping leaves because of the drought. I haven't mowed in like 4 weeks, and the grass is the same height.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 8, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> lol we could use a typhoon. Just found out this morning that all our trees are going into dormancy and dropping leaves because of the drought. I haven't mowed in like 4 weeks, and the grass is the same height.



Only my sprinkler system is preventing this. Lots of dead (actually dead) trees here due to the drought and heat combo. I'm not liking my water bills though.


----------



## add (Aug 8, 2012)

Flew into Portland on Saturday from MN.

103 degrees... _ay Carumba, Alice_!

Would still take the hot dry air over the humid upper midwest.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 8, 2012)

Of course, all this talk of heat waves, scorched earth, drought ... can't believe that some silly people still believe that global warming actually exists, huh? :scratchhead:


----------

